# 2013 Reflex Cartels LTD, Malavita, or Genesis?



## crispy5 (Oct 16, 2008)

I had some limited time riding Malavita ESTs on the mightly mountains of the Midwest. I was blown away by how comfortable they were. Probably the most comfy I've ever had. They were responsive enough for me, but I know how nitpicky you can be. 

I have a set of non-EST Malavitas, but I haven't had a chance to ride them yet. Gonna stick them on my Proto CT and hopefully get on the hill sooner rather than later. I expect them to be comfy as well.

I have limited time on Cartel ReFlexes. I mounted them on my old SL and liked them. I wish I could say more about them, but it was a few seasons ago and my riding has been extremely limited of late.


----------



## TeamSR (Apr 22, 2009)

I have riden all of the above bindings. The Malavita EST (i know your not looking est) was my favorite for park/urban. The Cartel is an awesome binding and will always be on the top of my favorites list. But the Genesis, is incredible. I LOVED them, both EST and non-est. The straps are comfy, and highback is great. I would go with those if you can drop the cash on 'em.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I gave a pretty lengthy overview of the three in the review section


----------



## Ballbearing (Dec 25, 2012)

*Cartels!*

I haven't ridden the Malavitas or Genesis,..I've only ridden a handful of different Flows, Missions, and two generations of Cartels..I'd totally recommend the Reflex Cartels.

Didn't think the auto-cant feature would've worked so effectively, but after strapping in and going down for a few yards I can feel my feet settling into a comfortable angle within the footbed. 

I'm by no means an advanced rider, but more of an intermediate back-country rider and the Cartels have been awesome and my go-to's for three seasons now.


----------



## crispy5 (Oct 16, 2008)

Kimchi, which one did you end up choosing?


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I really wish they would put auto-can't in the genesis...


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## kimchijajonshim (Aug 19, 2007)

Honestly, I didn't go with anything. I was all ready to go with the the Genesis, but the lack of autocant killed it. I thought it might not be a big deal but I've been riding with cant more and more lately and I'm finding it does make me knees feel better. I may still go with the Malavita, but I want to demo them first.


----------



## crispy5 (Oct 16, 2008)

kimchijajonshim said:


> Honestly, I didn't go with anything. I was all ready to go with the the Genesis, but the lack of autocant killed it. I thought it might not be a big deal but I've been riding with cant more and more lately and I'm finding it does make me knees feel better. I may still go with the Malavita, but I want to demo them first.


You've been riding the Rome 390 Boss, right?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

kimchijajonshim said:


> I may still go with the Malavita, but I want to demo them first.


Don't worry, they are fucking tits.


----------



## kimchijajonshim (Aug 19, 2007)

crispy5 said:


> You've been riding the Rome 390 Boss, right?


Yea. Solid binding, but I wish the ankle strap were a bit stiffer, they had a touch more forward lean, and the highback was stiffer straight back.


----------

